# Tax stuff



## Grubhubflub (Jun 16, 2018)

Still haven't received my 1099 from GrubHub and UberEats.


----------



## Daisey77 (Jan 13, 2016)

Do they provide tax summaries for you to use? Did you earn >$20K on each app?


----------



## Rickos69 (Nov 8, 2018)

Grubhubflub said:


> Still haven't received my 1099 from GrubHub and UberEats.


There is no normal circumstance for you to not have received them yet.
Something is wrong.
Is it possible you signed up for paperless?
Did you check in your apps for a notification?


----------



## Seamus (Jun 21, 2018)

Grubhubflub said:


> Still haven't received my 1099 from GrubHub and UberEats.


GRUBHUB:
You can go into the GH app and request your 1099 NEC right from there. GH does this well and gives you an email address to contact if there is any problems.

Sign in to your app.
Upper left on the screen press menu.
Select viewer profile
Scroll down to <Tax Form information/Manage your Form 1099> and select it. You can then request it from there.
UE:
UE is a completely different animal. If you grossed less than 20K from them you will not get a 1099k from them and must use your tax summary they provide.

FYI, starting this year (next years taxes) Uber (1099k) must follow the same $600 threshold that everyone else uses for the 1099 NEC.


----------



## Grubhubflub (Jun 16, 2018)

Okay, I've got them now. Thanks everyone.


----------



## Ms. Mercenary (Jul 24, 2020)

I didn’t get my 1099 NEC from UE. My tax guy said I need it. Any suggestions?


----------



## jaxbeachrides (May 27, 2015)

Ms. Mercenary said:


> I didn’t get my 1099 NEC from UE. My tax guy said I need it. Any suggestions?


Call customer support. Oh wait, nevermind.

If you have your form from last year, and have all your numbers correct, you could import the numbers yourself. Or file an extension until you get your form.


----------



## Ms. Mercenary (Jul 24, 2020)

jaxbeachrides said:


> Call customer support. Oh wait, nevermind.
> 
> If you have your form from last year, and have all your numbers correct, you could import the numbers yourself. Or file an extension until you get your form.


I didn’t drive last year. Yikes.


----------



## Seamus (Jun 21, 2018)

Ms. Mercenary said:


> I didn’t get my 1099 NEC from UE. My tax guy said I need it. Any suggestions?


Uber and Uber Eats are different than the other apps. They use a 1099k but you have to GROSS over 20k to get one. For Uber, a 1099 NEC would only be used for bonuses etc.etc..

To truly understand this you have to understand that the way UberEats operates is different from DD or GH. For tax purposes, Uber considers themselves nothing more than a "payment processor" and the relationship is between YOU and the CUSTOMER. 

Therefore in theory the 1099K represents money collected on YOUR BEHALF from the customer. That is the Gross Receipts which they withheld money from so you didn't actually get all that money.

Next is the 1099 NEC which is money paid directly to you and unrelated to customer payments. This represents bonuses, incentives, etc.etc.. 

So unless you GROSSED more than 20k or got more than $600 in bonuses you won't receive a 1099k or 1099 NEC from them. You will have to use the "tax summary" they provide.

Understand that the GROSS on your tax summary is the entire amount that they collected on YOUR BEHALF from the customer. They then deduct fees, commissions, etc.etc.. The gross minus the fees is what you actually received.


----------



## Grubhubflub (Jun 16, 2018)

Ms. Mercenary said:


> I didn’t get my 1099 NEC from UE. My tax guy said I need it. Any suggestions?


There's a website you have to go to called partners.uber.com or something. You can call support and when it asks you the reason for your call, just say '1099' and it will give you instructions. There may be more than one form you need to download, so pay attention to the numbers.


----------



## Ms. Mercenary (Jul 24, 2020)

Seamus said:


> Uber and Uber Eats are different than the other apps. They use a 1099k but you have to GROSS over 20k to get one. For Uber, a 1099 NEC would only be used for bonuses etc.etc..
> 
> To truly understand this you have to understand that the way UberEats operates is different from DD or GH. For tax purposes, Uber considers themselves nothing more than a "payment processor" and the relationship is between YOU and the CUSTOMER.
> 
> ...


WTF?!? Assholes.

I got the 1099k, not the nec.


----------



## Seamus (Jun 21, 2018)

Ms. Mercenary said:


> WTF?!? ******.
> 
> I got the 1099k, not the nec.


As I explained you won't get a 1099 NEC unless you received more than $600 in non customer related direct payments from Uber. I.E referral bonus, etc.etc.. Those payments would be separate from money paid for picking up orders and delivering them to customers. So unless you got referral or other bonuses you wouldn't receive a 1099 NEC. All the money you got from picking up and delivering orders would appear in the 1099k you received.

On the 1099k, Just ensure the GROSS number is used on line 1 of schedule C and the fees/commission deducted are included as business expense on line 10


----------



## Ms. Mercenary (Jul 24, 2020)

Gotcha. You da man! 😍


----------



## Daisey77 (Jan 13, 2016)

@Seamus explained it very well. Technically I think the 1099-k is all credit card transactions and the 1099-nec is non credit card transactions which in our industry pretty much translates to passenger payments and non-passenger payments


----------



## Seamus (Jun 21, 2018)

Daisey77 said:


> @Seamus explained it very well. Technically I think the 1099-k is all credit card transactions and the 1099-nec is non credit card transactions which in our industry pretty much translates to passenger payments and non-passenger payments


I sincerely believe Uber went down the rabbit hole of the “payment processors” and therefore the 1099k process for the same reason Arbnb did: they believed they could get an army of p/t drivers who were attracted that they wouldn’t get a 1099 and therefore the IRS didn’t know about their income so they don’t report the income on their taxes. We know from this forum many never declared the income when they didn’t get a 1099.

For tax year 2022 (filing next year) the IRS lowered the 1099k threshold to $600 like the 1099 NEC. There will be shocked drivers crying all over the forum. I wouldn’t be surprised if Uber scraps the 1099k “payment processors” scam and just switches to the 1099 NEC like DD, GH, and countless others use. Their will be no advantage to them anymore to continue the 1099k process.

I know many people who stopped accepting “Venmo” already because of this same impact.


----------



## Grubhubflub (Jun 16, 2018)

Seamus said:


> Therefore in theory the 1099K represents money collected on YOUR BEHALF from the customer. That is the Gross Receipts which they withheld money from so you didn't actually get all that money.


Why am I being taxed on money I didn't actually get, though? Why is it even on there?


----------



## Seamus (Jun 21, 2018)

Grubhubflub said:


> Why am I being taxed on money I didn't actually get, though?


You're not. Once you subtract their commission and fees it will equal what you have actually received from them.


Grubhubflub said:


> Why is it even on there?


Because Uber and Lyft are different then everyone else who just use the 1099 NEC which is simpler. For tax purposes, Uber considers themself nothing more than a payment processor between the customer and you. The 1099*K* is used by payment processors.


----------



## Grubhubflub (Jun 16, 2018)

Seamus said:


> You're not. Once you subtract their commission and fees it will equal what you have actually received from them.


Is that the number under 'expenses' on the Tax Summary?


----------



## Seamus (Jun 21, 2018)

Grubhubflub said:


> Is that the number under 'expenses' on the Tax Summary?


I stopped doing UE in 2019 but if my memory is right they list
Gross
Fees
Net

The Gross minus the fees withheld is the net (what was actually paid to you)


----------



## Daisey77 (Jan 13, 2016)

Grubhubflub said:


> Is that the number under 'expenses' on the Tax Summary?


Their commission should be listed under expenses. I think Uber has it listed under expenses but then broken down further as service fees and booking fees


----------



## HonoluluHoku (Jul 2, 2019)

Seamus said:


> As I explained you won't get a 1099 NEC unless you received more than $600 in non customer related direct payments from Uber. I.E referral bonus, etc.etc.. Those payments would be separate from money paid for picking up orders and delivering them to customers. So unless you got referral or other bonuses you wouldn't receive a 1099 NEC. All the money you got from picking up and delivering orders would appear in the 1099k you received.
> 
> On the 1099k, Just ensure the GROSS number is used on line 1 of schedule C and the fees/commission deducted are included as business expense on line 10


Maybe you can help me, Shaymus. I didn’t work much last year, only during the first few month of the year. Still, I somehow I received only a 1099NEC, presumably because I received more than $600 in “incentives.” (I received $880, but I haven’t yet figured out exactly why.)

I’m having a hell of a time, mainly because my tax guy insisted that my GROSS income number (several thousand $) should equal my 1099 NEC number ($800-ish). Maybe because she is thinking of it as a 1099k instead of a 1099NEC?

I think I understand why those numbers are not the same, but every time I picture myself explaining it to my tax guy, I get stuck. Can you help me?


----------



## Seamus (Jun 21, 2018)

HonoluluHoku said:


> Maybe you can help me, Shaymus. I didn’t work much last year, only during the first few month of the year. Still, I somehow I received only a 1099NEC, presumably because I received more than $600 in “incentives.” (I received $880, but I haven’t yet figured out exactly why.)
> 
> I’m having a hell of a time, mainly because my tax guy insisted that my GROSS income number (several thousand $) should equal my 1099 NEC number ($800-ish). Maybe because she is thinking of it as a 1099k instead of a 1099NEC?
> 
> I think I understand why those numbers are not the same, but every time I picture myself explaining it to my tax guy, I get stuck. Can you help me?


Well if you’re talking about Uber the 1099 NEC is used in conjunction with Ubers Tax Summary if you didn’t get a 1099k. Therefore your Gross will not equal the 1099 NEC but will be higher.

They probably haven’t done Uber taxes before. If they are looking at the tax summary they have to understand that the tax summary gross is ALL the money Uber collected “on your behalf”. Then the commission and fees are deducted on line 10 schedule C. The gross minus the fees is the money actually paid to you for deliveries and pax rides. As you stated the 1099 NEC is only the Uber direct incentives portion of the money you received.

They are used to “Normal” tax returns where all revenue is covered by 1099 s. The 1099k process is different!

Good Luck!

P.S. This is the last year of The 20,000 1099k threshold. Next year the threshold drops to $600. Uber should make things a lot easier by doing what everyone else does and just straight out use the 1099 NEC for all revenue to drivers like DD and GH do.


----------



## HonoluluHoku (Jul 2, 2019)

Seamus said:


> Good Luck!


OK, I’m pretty sure I understand. Now I just have to make my tax guy (actually a “local Chinese” woman) understand.

Thanks so much for your help!

edit: I did UberEats last year. Probably will do that again starting next week.


----------

